# Candy Class Catboats



## PeppermintPatty5 (Jul 3, 2014)

Just wondering if there are any remaining wooden catboats from the Candy Class we sailed in Narragansett Bay (Tiverton, Portsmouth, Mt Hope Bay) in the sixties and seventies. Our boat, the Peppermint, was about 100 years old then, and there were probably at least 50 boats that were regularly maintained, put in the water yearly, and raced in regattas. Our boat fell prey to rot and decay and was skuttled, but is still remembered and missed. I don't know of any others still in existence. These were heavy and stable old wooden boats with centerboard and Marconi rig. I searched on-line and did not see any mention of these anywhere. Any information is welcome!


----------



## Fudge20 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi from across the river! Or least it was when we were younger. This is the skipper of the Fudge, Dave. My brother, Dana was the skipper of the JuJube. I am sure you remember us.
I don't know of any wooden Candy boats in the water today. The Fudge only lasted a few years after the last racing season. The JuJube lasted quite a while longer. It was sailed on the fresh water lake we live on, every year until 2005. Just long enough to take Virginia (the person who the Candy boat was designed for.) for a long over due sail in a Candy boat. What a great day it was. Her boat the Sugar Plum was rebuilt around the same time but not soon enough for her to be able to sail it. The Lollipop #1 is stored away but needs a few things. I have been providing Roger W. with plans for repairs needed. We still have the masts, booms, and sails for the Fudge & JuJube and a full set of plans. I am asking around for people who could build a hull or two for us. So we may sail Candy boats again. Hope you get this, and hear back from you.


----------



## Charlie Flanagan (Aug 14, 2021)

Fudge20 said:


> Hi from across the river! Or least it was when we were younger. This is the skipper of the Fudge, Dave. My brother, Dana was the skipper of the JuJube. I am sure you remember us.
> I don't know of any wooden Candy boats in the water today. The Fudge only lasted a few years after the last racing season. The JuJube lasted quite a while longer. It was sailed on the fresh water lake we live on, every year until 2005. Just long enough to take Virginia (the person who the Candy boat was designed for.) for a long over due sail in a Candy boat. What a great day it was. Her boat the Sugar Plum was rebuilt around the same time but not soon enough for her to be able to sail it. The Lollipop #1 is stored away but needs a few things. I have been providing Roger W. with plans for repairs needed. We still have the masts, booms, and sails for the Fudge & JuJube and a full set of plans. I am asking around for people who could build a hull or two for us. So we may sail Candy boats again. Hope you get this, and hear back from you.


Hello from Annapolis, MD some years later,
I am responding to your 2018 post. I am keenly interested in learning more about the Candy boat plans and parts you mention in your post. I am a historian whose older siblings raced Candy boats at the Tiverton Yacht Club in the 1960s. My brother sailed #3 Snickers (Tootsie Roll) and my sister crewed on #60 it O'Honey. I recently restored a Herreshoff 12 1/2 I have owned since 1979, and along the way, I purchased bronze items from Roger Winarski. Several times I asked him about whether any Candy boats or plans existed, but he had no information except that his boat was in his garage.

I have been researching Elton Wood, and I have been amazed by what I have found written about him in early 20th Century newspapers. The best tidbit was his desire to create a class of boats for teenagers to sail without adults becoming overly involved in the races. It seems to me that he succeeded wildly. The class seems to have raced successfully for over 50 years. This year is the centenary of the Candy boat. Believe it or not, I am interested in building one, or at least a model. In fact, I have a lot of photos of the boats on the wall as I type this.

I hope this message finds you, as I would live to initiate a conversation.

Charlie Flanagan


----------



## Fudge20 (Jun 30, 2018)

Charlie Flanagan said:


> Hello from Annapolis, MD some years later,
> I am responding to your 2018 post. I am keenly interested in learning more about the Candy boat plans and parts you mention in your post. I am a historian whose older siblings raced Candy boats at the Tiverton Yacht Club in the 1960s. My brother sailed #3 Snickers (Tootsie Roll) and my sister crewed on #60 it O'Honey. I recently restored a Herreshoff 12 1/2 I have owned since 1979, and along the way, I purchased bronze items from Roger Winarski. Several times I asked him about whether any Candy boats or plans existed, but he had no information except that his boat was in his garage.
> 
> I have been researching Elton Wood, and I have been amazed by what I have found written about him in early 20th Century newspapers. The best tidbit was his desire to create a class of boats for teenagers to sail without adults becoming overly involved in the races. It seems to me that he succeeded wildly. The class seems to have raced successfully for over 50 years. This year is the centenary of the Candy boat. Believe it or not, I am interested in building one, or at least a model. In fact, I have a lot of photos of the boats on the wall as I type this.
> ...





Charlie Flanagan said:


> Hello from Annapolis, MD some years later,
> I am responding to your 2018 post. I am keenly interested in learning more about the Candy boat plans and parts you mention in your post. I am a historian whose older siblings raced Candy boats at the Tiverton Yacht Club in the 1960s. My brother sailed #3 Snickers (Tootsie Roll) and my sister crewed on #60 it O'Honey. I recently restored a Herreshoff 12 1/2 I have owned since 1979, and along the way, I purchased bronze items from Roger Winarski. Several times I asked him about whether any Candy boats or plans existed, but he had no information except that his boat was in his garage.
> 
> I have been researching Elton Wood, and I have been amazed by what I have found written about him in early 20th Century newspapers. The best tidbit was his desire to create a class of boats for teenagers to sail without adults becoming overly involved in the races. It seems to me that he succeeded wildly. The class seems to have raced successfully for over 50 years. This year is the centenary of the Candy boat. Believe it or not, I am interested in building one, or at least a model. In fact, I have a lot of photos of the boats on the wall as I type this.
> ...


----------



## Fudge20 (Jun 30, 2018)

Hi Charlie
Sorry it has taken me so long to reply.
Did you ever sail or crew in a Candy boat? Does your brother or sister still live in the Tiverton area?
My brother and I sailed and raced in the late 60s, early 70s. The same time Roger raced #1. I am pretty sure I remember Snickers around when we raced. Don’t remember Bit O’Honey being around. But I did see it for sale about 10 years ago in Tiverton. I called on it and found out it was in pretty good shape, but the bottom and sides had been fiberglassed over which I thought might be asking for rot, and he wanted way too much money for it. The owner moved to Maine for retirement and took it with him. I think 1972 maybe the last year Candy boats raced anywhere. I don’t remember that we put the boats in the water at Tiverton many years after that. Dana’s JuJube got in the water in Marlborough, MA (where we live) for a number of years but rot took over being in fresh water.
I admire the Herreshoff 12 1/2 when ever I see one. Nice boat and quite a stepup from a Candy.
I do have a set of plans. Dana made a one to one scale model of the JuJube from the plans. It got bumped into a lot in his back room so I rescued a few years ago and made needed repairs to it.
I would like to contact you outside this forum, any ideas the best way to do it?
Dave Hart


----------



## Charlie Flanagan (Aug 14, 2021)

Fudge20 said:


> Hi Charlie
> Sorry it has taken me so long to reply.
> Did you ever sail or crew in a Candy boat? Does your brother or sister still live in the Tiverton area?
> My brother and I sailed and raced in the late 60s, early 70s. The same time Roger raced #1. I am pretty sure I remember Snickers around when we raced. Don’t remember Bit O’Honey being around. But I did see it for sale about 10 years ago in Tiverton. I called on it and found out it was in pretty good shape, but the bottom and sides had been fiberglassed over which I thought might be asking for rot, and he wanted way too much money for it. The owner moved to Maine for retirement and took it with him. I think 1972 maybe the last year Candy boats raced anywhere. I don’t remember that we put the boats in the water at Tiverton many years after that. Dana’s JuJube got in the water in Marlborough, MA (where we live) for a number of years but rot took over being in fresh water.
> ...


Hi Dave,
I am very eager to speak with you. Can you please give me a call - 443-822-1142

Here is my full contact info:
Charlie Flanagan
[email protected]


----------



## Fudge20 (Jun 30, 2018)

PeppermintPatty5 said:


> Just wondering if there are any remaining wooden catboats from the Candy Class we sailed in Narragansett Bay (Tiverton, Portsmouth, Mt Hope Bay) in the sixties and seventies. Our boat, the Peppermint, was about 100 years old then, and there were probably at least 50 boats that were regularly maintained, put in the water yearly, and raced in regattas. Our boat fell prey to rot and decay and was skuttled, but is still remembered and missed. I don't know of any others still in existence. These were heavy and stable old wooden boats with centerboard and Marconi rig. I searched on-line and did not see any mention of these anywhere. Any information is welcome!


Hi PeppermintPatty5
I don’t think you saw my reply four years after your original Candyboat inquiry post and now it is many years after my reply. I am posting again with the idea that now this forum emails you for replies that have been made. Hope you will see this. It would be great to hear from you. Dave


----------



## Charlie Flanagan (Aug 14, 2021)

Fudge20 said:


> Hi PeppermintPatty5
> I don’t think you saw my reply four years after your original Candyboat inquiry post and now it is many years after my reply. I am posting again with the idea that now this forum emails you for replies that have been made. Hope you will see this. It would be great to hear from you. Dave


Please send me an email. I would love to discuss Candy Boat history.

Here is my full contact info:
Charlie Flanagan
[email protected]


----------



## Kathie Edwards (10 mo ago)

Charlie Flanagan said:


> Hi Dave,
> I am very eager to speak with you. Can you please give me a call - 443-822-1142
> 
> Here is my full contact info:
> ...


----------



## Kathie Edwards (10 mo ago)

Hi, all...I bought Bit o Honey up in Maine about ten years ago....had a new mast made, new sails and then the guy who had it to work on the hull said he felt it was beyond reasonable repair. It is sadly sitting in my yard now as I ponder what to do now. I grew up sailing #39 (Halvah, renamed Butterscotch) out of the Somerset Yacht Club. My brother owns one of the fiberglass boats and moors it in Somerset. Great boats from a great time in our lives!!!


----------



## Charlie Flanagan (Aug 14, 2021)

Hi Kathie,
My sister sailed on Bit o Honey when it was new! The "newest" Candy back then. Love to discuss the next chapter for that boat.

Charlie


----------



## Kathie Edwards (10 mo ago)

Charlie Flanagan said:


> Hi Kathie,
> My sister sailed on Bit o Honey when it was new! The "newest" Candy back then. Love to discuss the next chapter for that boat.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## Kathie Edwards (10 mo ago)

Do you or anyone here have any idea who is out there that could handle a rebuild that’s affordable? Otherwise I’d be willing to give it to someone with the means for it.


----------



## Charlie Flanagan (Aug 14, 2021)

The cost of professional restoration is high. My hobby is restoring old wooden boats. I am currently fixing up a decrepit Beetle. People always remark how much similar work would cost. I feel good knowing I have done thousands of dollars worth of work, but to me, it is about seeing otherwise abandoned boats sailing again!


----------



## Kathie Edwards (10 mo ago)

Might you be interested in taking this on? Of course I’d want to pay you!


----------



## Charlie Flanagan (Aug 14, 2021)

Kathie Edwards said:


> Might you be interested in taking this on? Of course I’d want to pay you!


If you scroll up, you will see my contact info in a message I posted earlier. Please email me directly. I would love to discuss this.

Charlie


----------



## dfennelly05 (5 mo ago)

My dad bought one in mid-fifties, re-christened it the Marshmallow, painted it pink and white and bought what I think were the first nylon sails for a candy boat in late fifties...... We lived in Tiverton and sailed the boat all around Naragansette Bay as well as local Candy boat races from the Tiverton Yacht Club. would love to know more history . They were a very easy boat to sail and unsinkable.


----------



## Charlie Flanagan (Aug 14, 2021)

I agree. They were truly wonderful.


----------

